# Who is in the wrong? (Long Story)



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to say you were in the wrong for not thinking the situation through. Maybe it's just me but giving up schooling for a horse is not wise, buying a horse from a person who sells unfinished horses, which is fine but you knew you were not up for that, is not wise either. Also I have never heard of a former owner paying for a horse's training AFTER they've sold it. I can completely understand this woman not wanting to pay for a horse that is no longer hers. Buying a horse when you cannot afford the board of a horse in training (because I'm sure that's why the board was raised) is not logical either. 

I'll also mention, just because someone is a firefighter and has a good reputation in the community does not mean they are a fit home for a large animal such as a horse. I'm sure they are wonderful people but there could be a lack of experience, time, or it could be a situation where the family bought their daughter a horse because the "i want a pony" stage didnt wear off (I know that's how I got my first horse, it's not the worst situation, but it's not ideal either). 

I'm truly not trying to sound harsh, but I think you made a few errors in judgement on this situation.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Zeke. I think maybe the previous owner could have gone about some things a different way, but you kind of set yourself up for this outcome. I'm not criticizing, just sharing my opinion. You are definitely not the only one that has done this either. It happens all the time (especially the "mommy, I want a pony" situation). I hope everything works out well


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

mswp27 said:


> you kind of set yourself up for this outcome


This is what I agree with. I think that perhaps you could have gotten riding lessons during the time he was in "training". I also think that when she sold you the horse because of the "special bond" then that's a first red flag. Sometimes that's actually true, but when someone tried to sell me a horse that way, I knew that it was not from good intent. Also, your parents agreed for you to sacrifice your future for a horse which was not completely your fault but an error on their part.

Sorry if anything came across too blunt, just my personal opinion.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Well it definitely wasn't a "Mommy I want a pony situation". I have had two horses previous to RJ and I was 18 when I bought him. I paid for him with my own money and I am in college for a degree in Business so I did go to school. I just live at my parents house to I had to have permission to have a horse at their house. 
And I ONLY agreed to buy him if she helped finish training him. It was in a contract that SHE drafted that she would help finish his training and get someone to ride him for me. And I wasn't stupid and let him just go anyone. I made sure he went to a knowledgeable home where he could have his training finished. His new owner just finished training a rescue mare with severe trust issues. 
Oh and it also stated in the contract that my board was supposed to be $100 and she suddenly raised it. I certainly wasn't going to pay $300 more for something that I was paying $100 dollars for, for seven months. Plus I barely make that when I get good hours and when she raised my board my hours at work got cut back almost in half.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't say YOU were the "mommy bought me a pony" situation, if you read my post again you will see I said that was a possiblity in RJs NEW owners...I'm glad it does not sound like they are unfit. 

I understand you go to school but you make it seem as though you have settled by choosing a business degree because it's cheaper and allows you to also have a horse. That does not seem like the best idea to me. I am in school and have chosen the best possible program, unfortunately that means I can't afford a horse and I have to be grown up enough to accept that. 

The contract sounds ridiculous to be honest. Who would put board in a contract? What did the contract say about you wanting to move him? What if her hay prices went up or her electric bill or what-not? It's hard to believe that she would set a fixed board price...let this be a lesson that if something sounds too good to be true, it just might be. Also, why buy a horse that is so untrained and then rely on the previous owner to finish it? If you can't train the horse yourself/can't afford training, you have to find another option rather then relying on other's handouts because eventually that help may run out (like it did for you).


----------



## hlwk (Feb 27, 2011)

You keep referring to this contract. Why bother having one if as soon as one party doesn't hold up their end the horse is just sold? Isn't that what it's there for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think one of the mistakes made here as there was no dollar value or end result put on the training the seller was going to provide.
I am not sure what the exact wording in the contract was, but she did pay for someone to get on him. Twice. Was it successful? Sounds like it was not. But she did pay for someone to get on him.
I can not logically figure out how one paying $500 for a horse expects any quantity of training to be included. 

I am sorry that you bought more horse than you could handle. Glad you found him a good home. I would not loose sleep over what the previous owner says to you.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

_Zeke: Who would put board in a contract? What did the contract say about you wanting to move him? What if her hay prices went up or her electric bill or what-not? It's hard to believe that she would set a fixed board price...let this be a lesson that if something sounds too good to be true, it just might be._

Just a side note, but I thought ALL board was under a contract? My board is. It's like an apartment lease, I have to give 30 days notice to move and my board is set for a year. 
Just curious, cuz like I said I thought that was a standard practice. Or are we talking two different things here? 
I'm an air head, bear with me pleaaase.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes Dusty, board is a contract but the OP is making it sound like it was part of a contract when she bought the horse (previous owner was going to board, and pay for others to finish the horses training for only $100 a month). Things may be a little cloudy since the previous owner was also the BO. Even then, does your board contract say that board will never change? It's been awhile since I've boarded a horse but when I did, if hay prices rose, so did board. New improvements to stalls or the services, board went up. Thats natural. We would of course be notified (and it was never a $300 jump like this situation) of course however. This extra $300 seems merited IMO however because the barn owner was spending time and money on training for this horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My board is contractual. It would be ridiculous not to put board in a contract. That leaves the BO open to change board and any associated conditions on a whim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Gizmo said:


> Oh and it also stated in the contract that my board was supposed to be $100 and she suddenly raised it. I certainly wasn't going to pay $300 more for something that I was paying $100 dollars for, for seven months.


It happens. Board goes up all the time. $100 probably didn't even cover the cost associated with having the horse there. She was trying to be nice and doing you a favor. Likely thinking since you had a place to take him, you would move him home.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Does it really matter who was right or wrong? Neither one of you own the horse in question. Have fun with the horse you have and consider the experiences with RJ a lesson learned.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes SEAmom and everyone else, board is a conrtact! It should not however be a condition when you purchase your horse. You should not buy a horse from a BO and truly expect them to set your board so low, train your horse then never needy charge more. That's what I meant by contract when I said the one she had was ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with the lessons learned aspect. The fact of the matter is that there was a contract. That becomes legally binding. The barn owner legally wasn't allowed to change the board without writing a new contract unless there was a statement in the original contract saying she could change it under specific conditions. It doesn't matter if the owner thought the horse would leave, it's still a contract. This is the wonderful thing about contracts. It get rid of what people think is right, wrong, fair, or unfair and puts everything on the table. 

Based on the OP, the barn owner broke the contract by raising the cost of board - again, unless there was something stating that the board could be adjusted. I don't know what the details were for the training and they should've been clearly spelled out in the contract. There's no way of telling whether that part was broken or not based on the post. 

I don't think she's looking for attitude, lessons, lectures, or what she did wrong/right. Legally the barn owner was in the wrong based on what was posted on here. That's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

